# Agile septor 730 reverse headstock... strings problem...



## Zaang (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have a brand new agile septor 730
this one > Agile Septor Pro 730 EB White PASS at RondoMusic.com

I want to change the strings to tune on F (0.74 for the F would be fine), well here is my problem, with the reverse headstock + the 30" scale, I just can't find strings long enough to fit, It seems La Bella strings should works fine, ok great but there is no Labella dealer in France where I live... any other ideas ?

how all the guys who own this guitar do ?

thank you


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 14, 2012)

Get a set of strings designed for a long baritone/short bass hybrid instrument like a Fender VI:
XL Baritone | Strings By Mail

With a bit of searching, you'll probably find something closer to the set you're looking for.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Mar 14, 2012)

Not even the core part of the string wraps around the post? For my septor, I can wrap the core part of the string around the tuning post a few times and works fine.


----------



## Zaang (Mar 14, 2012)

Waelstrum> thank you, I'm going to check them out and try to find their lenght


andrenighthound> nope, with the ernie ball 0.74 it needs something like 2 inches to reach it. Is your septor a 30" scale with reverse headstock also ?


edit: thanks


----------



## Andrenighthound (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh my bad, mine is a 28.6" scale. Sorry about that. Good luck bro!

edit: yes mine is also reverse headstock


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 15, 2012)

Zaang said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a brand new agile septor 730
> this one > Agile Septor Pro 730 EB White PASS at RondoMusic.com
> ...


 
This set has a 30 inch .074 string:

Ernie Ball 8-String Slinky Electric Guitar Strings 10-74 Standard and more Electric Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## Zaang (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks a lot guys!

My local dealer has also the Ernie Ball baritone set, I'm going to check it out and measure, if the strings are 42" length, it will be fine 

I'm waiting for an answer of Kurt from rondo music also, maybe the La Bella 9 strings set they have could be fine (actually minus the 0.90 and the 0.09 strings il would be perfect for me) Labella HRS 90 9 String Guitar Set at RondoMusic.com


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 15, 2012)

I only use D'Addario, but i've never had any problems. 30" scale 8 string was no problem, 30" scale 6 string no problem.


----------



## Zaang (Mar 17, 2012)

MF Kitten> thanks for your answer, can you tell me if your strings are at least 43" inch long ? this is actually the (minimum) lenght needed for this guitar (the reverse headstock is really huge), and also what gauge you're using ? (I want a 74 for my F, or at least a 72)


I asked Kurt from Rondo music, Here is his answer for the septor 730 reverse headstock:

_The Crazy 8 string set will work with the septor &#8211; but it&#8217;s a very tight (short) fit &#8211; and hard to reach. However it&#8217;s the only option we have currently._

ouch... only option ok... I wish I knew about that before...
This is some kind of an issue, it seems the only strings I can use for this guitar are the Labella, strings that you can't find over here in France... 

So I thought about one thing, do you guys think it's safe to modify the headstock in order to make it a 4/3 or a standard 7 in line ? this way any brand of string could fit ? ( I mean made by a luthier of course).


----------



## Zaang (Mar 19, 2012)

So... remember, this is what kurt, rondomusic, told me :



Kurt Rondomusic in its last mail told me said:


> The Crazy 8 string set will work with the septor &#8211; but it&#8217;s a very tight (short) fit &#8211; and hard to reach. However it&#8217;s the only option we have currently.



Then I bought him the strings, I received them this morning.

So... "thank you" Kurt rondomusic... here is what happened with the set strings he told me to buy in his store... (I really feel stupid on this one, also I'm kind of disappointed about kurt...) yes we can say it reach the head... yes "long scale" is written on the strings set, but well, how am I supposed to play that ? look at the pic 
(I only put the 0,74 one from the set, the other are stock strings, and thin gauge)











If anybody here has this particular model "agile septor 730 reverse stockhead" and play low tuning, with a string around 0,74/0,72 for the F, please please tell me where you find strings to fit, before I burn this guitar


----------



## Ishan (Mar 19, 2012)

Do what I do with my 8 when I don't have my usual strings (which I order by mail), go to a store, find a bass string set close to what you need on the 2 middle strings (in my case I need a .080 and a .060 so I got a DR Hi Beam 40/100 pack) and use a 6 strings set (9/42 D'addario Pro Steel) for the rest. Stainless steel bass strings sounds fine for guitars, at least the DR does.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh dear. If you fret the note really close to the fret does it sounds the way it should?


----------



## Batsinthebelltower (Apr 9, 2014)

reviving this old thread - RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE !!

I just bought a similar model for my first 8 string , and then found this thread moments afterwards .... Dudes are you f**cking serious, you cant get strings to fit this guitar ? Come on someone must know , this thread just ended abruptly 

What is the deal here ?! have i bought a redundant instrument ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 10, 2014)

Batsinthebelltower said:


> reviving this old thread - RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE !!
> 
> I just bought a similar model for my first 8 string , and then found this thread moments afterwards .... Dudes are you f**cking serious, you cant get strings to fit this guitar ? Come on someone must know , this thread just ended abruptly
> 
> What is the deal here ?! have i bought a redundant instrument ?



I'm pretty sure most strings will fit, only some companies use their asses to think up solutions, and don't do things properly. Ernie Ball is one of the worst offenders, and I think possibly many of the 8 string sets that some companies sell are wound for 27" scale.


----------



## XEN (Apr 10, 2014)

Labella will make strings to order for you. Tell them how long you need them to be, how much taper, etc. They'll make guitar ball end strings up to 0.120". They ship fast too.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 10, 2014)

Circle k strings are longer than daddario. I use both


----------



## baryton (Apr 11, 2014)

I used to play with D'Addario, never had any problem

I'm french too and order my string at https://schneidermusik.de/shop1/


----------



## 7stg (Apr 11, 2014)

D&#8217;Addario guitar strings have windings a full 39" (1 meter) long, Ibanez m80m comes with them. D'Addario - How to Identify Counterfeit Strings Circle K/kalium Strings support for up to 40" scale instruments.


----------

